# Day Traders! Start your engines !Virtual trading has arrived



## BigAl RIP

Ok . Tomorrow morning at opening Bell you have $5000 dollars to invest for 1 day ,anywhere you want . You can sell at any time during the day . Lets see how the first day goes . *Post your "Buy" after close of the market today and price paid .* Then follow up with a sold price when you sell tomorrow and the profit or loss acquired . Highest percentage of return wins .

Good luck


----------



## waybomb

I'll play one of your fav's and one of mine:

BAC @ 15.77 = 158 shares = $2491.66
TXT @ 20.40 = 122.96 shares = 2508.34
Total = $5000

Do I have to sell at closing price, or can I sell at any point tomorrow, so long as I post my sell within say a few minutes of the sell?


----------



## bczoom

NASDAQ: CRBC @ 0.626 = 6,405 shares = 4009.53
NASDAQ: FITB @ 9.90 = 100 shares = 990
Total = 4999.53


----------



## waybomb

bczoom said:


> NASDAQ: CRBC @ 0.626 = 6,405 shares = 4009.53
> NASDAQ: FITB @ 9.90 = 100 shares = 990
> Total = 4999.53


 
What do you know about Citizens that isn't easily discovered?


----------



## BigAl RIP

waybomb said:


> I'll play one of your fav's and one of mine:
> 
> BAC @ 15.77 = 158 shares = $2491.66
> TXT @ 20.40 = 122.96 shares = 2508.34
> Total = $5000
> 
> Do I have to sell at closing price, or can I sell at any point tomorrow, so long as I post my sell within say a few minutes of the sell?


 Sell anytime during the day


----------



## BigAl RIP

All of it in BAC 
377 shares @15.77


----------



## EastTexFrank

Guys, I'm going to have to take a rain check on this one.  I'm really busy for the next four days and I'll have to do a little research first.  I'll catch you next time around.


----------



## EastTexFrank

waybomb said:


> What do you know about Citizens that isn't easily discovered?



That it doesn't have to go up very much to show a high percentage profit?????


----------



## buckle97

PALM @ 12.54 = 239.23 shares = $2999.94
GT @ 14.59 = 137.08 shares = $2000.00
Total = $4999.94


----------



## waybomb

Sold my BAC att 11:11am for 16.23, used procedes to buy TXT @ 20.21 at the same time.


----------



## waybomb

EastTexFrank said:


> That it doesn't have to go up very much to show a high percentage profit?????


 

Or the other way.....


----------



## bczoom

bczoom said:


> NASDAQ: CRBC @ 0.626 = 6,405 shares = 4009.53
> NASDAQ: FITB @ 9.90 = 100 shares = 990
> Total = 4999.53



After hours trading screwed me on CRBC.  It was down 1.3% before the opening bell...

Selling FITB right now @ $10.10


----------



## bczoom

Buying COBR - 635 @ 1.59


----------



## bczoom

Selling CRBC right now @ .614

Buying 91,457 of BLAP @ .043


----------



## jimbo

Cisco Dec $24 options at .59 (cyqln.x) as a day trade.  1000 shares.  I'm not really a day trader.  Might hold for a few days.  Cisco jumps widely, and the underlying stock is at $23.85.  

Longer term, I like Gregg (HDD) currently $19.00.  Jan 2010 $20 options.  HGGAD.x currrently $1.17, 2000 shares.  Gregg has taken over many of the Circuit City locations and are currently opening them prior to black Friday.  The publicity should generate a lot of Christman business.  Would sell on rumors of a good Christmas season.


----------



## BigAl RIP

SOLD BAC! 46 cent a share profit @ 12:30 on 377 shares@ $16.23

$173.42 profit


----------



## waybomb

waybomb said:


> Sold my BAC att 11:11am for 16.23, used procedes to buy TXT @ 20.21 at the same time.


 
As a result, I have 249.84 shares TXT.

So right at this moment, I am only up $61.76.

I'd go nuts doing day trading...........


----------



## bczoom

waybomb said:


> I'd go nuts doing day trading...........


Me too.

I'm up about $15 right now.

I'm rooting (hoping) for my one stock to go up 1/10 of one cent and then I'll probably sell.

Citizen's bank wasn't a good bet... It's flat today.


----------



## bczoom

Selling all my BLAP right now for .045.


----------



## bczoom

Selling all COBR at current price of 1.59


----------



## bczoom

OK, I'm done for the day.

CRBC - Lost $76.86
FITB - Gain $10.00
COBR - zero.  
BLAP - Gain $192.91

Bottom line is I'm up $126.05 (2.52%)

A couple questions as we continue this.
Do you pick up from your previous day balance?
Should there be a fee for every buy/sell?  E.g. when we start in the morning, pay $7 for your initial buy.  You then pay another $7 for each daily transaction.


----------



## bczoom

Damn.  Should have held BLAP a bit longer.  I'd be up $600 for the day (including my other losses).  It jumped 227% today.


----------



## buckle97

Sold mine at the closing bell:

PALM @ 12.17 = 239.23 shares = $2911.43
GT @ 14.69 = 137.08 shares = $2013.71
Total = $4925.14

Am I the only one who lost money?  I guess I don't need to quit my day job.


----------



## waybomb

I gained $54.26 for the day. If I could do that every day, for each 5000 invested, I'd be very happy!


----------



## BigAl RIP

bczoom said:


> OK, I'm done for the day.
> 
> CRBC - Lost $76.86
> FITB - Gain $10.00
> COBR - zero.
> BLAP - Gain $192.91
> 
> Bottom line is I'm up $126.05 (2.52%)
> 
> A couple questions as we continue this.
> Do you pick up from your previous day balance?
> Should there be a fee for every buy/sell? E.g. when we start in the morning, pay $7 for your initial buy. You then pay another $7 for each daily transaction.


 
You know to make this fair I guess we should discuss the $7 amount . To me that seems fair. What do you all think .

Since I don't trade on line . Do you get charged when you buy and also when you sale ??
Do you guys want this to be a week long event or maybe just one day a week or something ???


----------



## BigAl RIP

jimbo said:


> Cisco Dec $24 options at .59 (cyqln.x) as a day trade. 1000 shares. I'm not really a day trader. *Might hold for a few days*. Cisco jumps widely, and the underlying stock is at $23.85.
> 
> Longer term, I like Gregg (HDD) currently $19.00. Jan 2010 $20 options. HGGAD.x currrently $1.17, 2000 shares. Gregg has taken over many of the Circuit City locations and are currently opening them prior to black Friday. The publicity should generate a lot of Christman business. Would sell on rumors of a good Christmas season.


 
 Can't hold it .*Game rules are you* *Must sell by closing bell* *each day* . So where did you end up ??


----------



## BigAl RIP

I'll let each player do his own math and  post how he did at the end of the day .

 So here's a summary minus Jimbo pick at this point .

Buckley97  Loss of $75.
Waybomb  gain of $54.26
BcZoom     gain of $126.05
Big Al         gain of $173.42
 These gains or losses are without adding in trading cost that could change the order depending how many time you traded  during the day .


----------



## waybomb

I'll have to bow out at this point. Tomorrow I will be swamped, and then I leave on Friday for 2 weeks in Poland.

Ps - you guys with over a 100 buck gain - you should be day tradin!


----------



## BigAl RIP

waybomb said:


> I'll have to bow out at this point. Tomorrow I will be swamped, and then I leave on Friday for 2 weeks in Poland.
> 
> Ps - you guys with over a 100 buck gain - you should be day tradin!


 
 Have a great trip Fred !!!  Take Pictures !!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Since I am on the west coast and will not be up when the market opens , I'll make my pick tonight .
 $5173 all in .....Dell . Its trading at $16.18 in after market trading .

Total shares = 320


----------



## waybomb

I'll play and let it ride all day, and see where I end up tomorrow night.

I've got 5054.26 and will buy aai @ 4.37; 1156.58 shares.


G'nite all....


----------



## bczoom

PMI - 1101 shares @ 2.27
BLAP - 49642 @ .0529


----------



## buckle97

BBT @ 25.09 =  139.5 shares = $3500.06
F @ 8.94 = 159.4 shares = $1425.04
Total = $4925.10


----------



## bczoom

BigAl said:


> You know to make this fair I guess we should discuss the $7 amount . To me that seems fair. What do you all think .
> 
> Since I don't trade on line . Do you get charged when you buy and also when you sale ??
> Do you guys want this to be a week long event or maybe just one day a week or something ???


I think $7 is a reasonable amount.  It's per transaction.

As for participation, I think it should be up to each member what days they play.  If you're out of the market for a day, so be it.

How/where do you find out what's going on in after-hour trading?  I'm not seeing it and it's killing me on the opening bell.  I make my picks before the bell but then seem to get screwed due to after-hours trading from the previous night.


----------



## BigAl RIP

bczoom said:


> I think $7 is a reasonable amount. It's per transaction.
> 
> As for participation, I think it should be up to each member what days they play. If you're out of the market for a day, so be it.
> 
> How/where do you find out what's going on in after-hour trading? I'm not seeing it and it's killing me on the opening bell. I make my picks before the bell but then seem to get screwed due to after-hours trading from the previous night.


  Right below the name ,when you lookup the stock ,it will say "Real Time"  . Look There .  If its changed it will show up .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Sold dell @15.77 X320 shares =5046.40 minus fees = 5032.40


----------



## BigAl RIP

Buy GME @ 24.42 =206 shares.. This was my 1st pick and I double guessed myself !!! Thats why I don't day trade


----------



## bczoom

I had one meeting today and got screwed.  My stock took a nice jump and I could have sold it for an $800 profit.

I'm in google finance.  It only shows end-of-bell for the previous day (unless I'm looking in the wrong area).


----------



## BigAl RIP

bczoom said:


> I had one meeting today and got screwed. My stock took a nice jump and I could have sold it for an $800 profit.
> 
> I'm in google finance. It only shows end-of-bell for the previous day (unless I'm looking in the wrong area).


 Try Yahoo


----------



## Doc

I wanted to get started in day trading yesterday with you all, but didn't get to research anything ...so I didn't buy.  I mean it would cost me right?   

Still have not done the research but the 5 grandd is burning a hole in my pocket.
I'll buy 229 shares of WSM @ 21.78 ea.  =  4987.62


----------



## bczoom

Doc said:


> I'll buy 229 shares of WSM @ 21.78 ea.  =  4987.62


Doc,

You can buy partial shares (fractions) if you want or just remember to keep the $12.38 in your account.


----------



## waybomb

I should have left for Poland yesterday.................


----------



## BigAl RIP

waybomb said:


> I should have left for Poland yesterday.................


 Me Too and I don't know anybody in Poland


----------



## Doc

Doc said:


> I wanted to get started in day trading yesterday with you all, but didn't get to research anything ...so I didn't buy.  I mean it would cost me right?
> 
> Still have not done the research but the 5 grandd is burning a hole in my pocket.
> I'll buy 229 shares of WSM @ 21.78 ea.  =  4987.62




Real time at 3:09 is 22.10.  I'm selling now.  229 x 22.10 = 5060.90

5060.90 + 12.38 = 5073.28  Whew, I'm tired.  Rough day.  
I am tickled to end my first day of day trading with a gain.  
Beginners luck for sure. 

I do figure a cost per trade has to be added in, or maybe everyone gets one buy and sell per day free (since we have to) and any additional ones cost an agreed upon amount.  That would keep it simpler ...and simple is good.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Doc said:


> Real time at 3:09 is 22.10. I'm selling now. 229 x 22.10 = 5060.90
> 
> 5060.90 + 12.38 = 5073.28 Whew, I'm tired. Rough day.
> I am tickled to end my first day of day trading with a gain.
> Beginners luck for sure.
> 
> *I do figure a cost per trade has to be added in, or maybe everyone gets one buy and sell per day free (since we have to) and any additional ones cost an agreed upon amount. That would keep it simpler ...and simple is good.*


 
Yea , thats a good idea and makes it simple . One free buy and sell per day .

GOOD JOB DOC!!!


----------



## buckle97

I guess I'll go ahead and cut my losses for the day:

BBT @ 24.73 = 139.5 shares = $3449.84
F @ 8.80 = 159.4 shares = $1402.72
Total = $4852.56

I'm down $72.54 today.


----------



## buckle97

BigAl said:


> Yea , thats a good idea and makes it simple . One free buy and sell per day .


 
I agree!


----------



## BigAl RIP

I'll sell too .
gme @$24.45 x206 shares =$5036.70 minus $14 for my 2nd trade =
$5022.70 ......... Not good........
 Dell cost me big time ...


----------



## BigAl RIP

*Is there a certain percentage that real Day Traders look at to determine if they had a good day on the market ????* 
 I have no idea .
 I do not look at stocks as $ earn but % increased . I guess some could argue the point , but you know what i mean .


----------



## bczoom

OK.  A rough day for me.  I was up over $800 in the morning but left the office for an hour and couldn't sell.

Bottom line for the day...  

Drum roll please...

Loss of $1,195.58

I have 3930.48 left in my account.


----------



## BigAl RIP

bczoom said:


> OK. A rough day for me. I was up over $800 in the morning but left the office for an hour and couldn't sell.
> 
> Bottom line for the day...
> 
> Drum roll please...
> 
> Loss of $1,195.58
> 
> I have 3930.48 left in my account.


 

 OUCH !!!! 


  Looks like Doc is the man today 
 Tomorrows Friday guys ! Time for the big gamble ,besides you will have 2 days to recover from the hang over .......


----------



## BigAl RIP

OK .... Heres my "Hail Mary" pass  for tomorrow .

I'm buying $5022.70 in RTK @ $1.27 share(after hour trading) = 3955 shares !


   GO LONG--- BABY--- GO LONG


----------



## bczoom

Speaking of "hail Mary's", here's mine.

BLAP - 145,573 @ 0.027 (= my current balance of $3930.47)


----------



## Doc

I intended to get right on this early this morning ....here it is 9am and I'm just getting my picks in.

I have 5073.28

I'm buying 
*DR Horton Inc. (DHI)   at *12.25 x  300 shares = 3675


and 

162 shares of *JAVA (Sun Microsystems)* @ 8.60 ea = 1393.20

Spent 5068.20   5.08 held in my account.


----------



## buckle97

RF @ 5.35 =  907 shares = $4852.45


----------



## bczoom

I'll be out most of today so I'm putting in a standing sell order at $0.038


----------



## Doc

Doc said:


> I intended to get right on this early this morning ....here it is 9am and I'm just getting my picks in.
> 
> I have 5073.28
> 
> I'm buying
> *DR Horton Inc. (DHI)   at *12.25 x  300 shares = 3675
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 162 shares of *JAVA (Sun Microsystems)* @ 8.60 ea = 1393.20
> 
> Spent 5068.20   5.08 held in my account.



I'm selling quick.  Both of mine are DOWN.
Selling Sun @ 8.53 ea x 162 = 1381.86

Selling DHI @ 10.44 ea x 300 = 3132

My grand total is now: 4518.94   Expensive day for me.


----------



## buckle97

I think I'll go ahead and sell for my first gain of the week .  Up $127 on the day.  I'm almost back to even money!

RF @ 5.49 = 907 shares = $4979.43


----------



## BigAl RIP

Sold RTK @ 1.29 x3955 shares = $5101.95 . 


$101.95 for a weeks work ???? yuck.

Whats that equal ? About a 2% gain for a week , I think . I guess that ain't too bad if you look at it long term . 2% times 52 weeks = 104% return for the year . 


There ain't no way I could do this for a year !!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Putting my Buy offer in early .
$5101.95

BAC @$16.11 (after hours) =316 shares


----------



## Galvatron

MSDW SATURNS CL A (MKS)


382 at $13.07 = $4992.74


Im in early to.....new management should kick this off for a few days


----------



## buckle97

BAC @ 16.09 =  309.47 shares = $4979.37


----------



## Doc

4518.94 on account.

CHNG  479 shares @ 9.42 = 4512.18


----------



## BigAl RIP

Boy's ! I think it is going to be a good Day ! Just watch out for those profit takers !


----------



## BigAl RIP

Sold BAC @16.40!
316 shares 

$5182.90 total


----------



## BigAl RIP

BUY SEED @ $9.10
$5182. =569 shares


----------



## BigAl RIP

Sold SEED @ 9.16 x569 shares = $5276.56 -$14 trade = $5272.56


----------



## BigAl RIP

Deleted post !!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Profit takers are coming on strong now ! Take your profits and run !!!


----------



## Doc

Doc said:


> 4518.94 on account.
> 
> CHNG  479 shares @ 9.42 = 4512.18



selling.  It's up to 9.51

479 x 951 = 4555.29  + 6.76 =  4562.05 on account.  

This stock when up and down all morning.  I was .20 up at one point. I should have sold then.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Doc said:


> selling. It's up to 9.51
> 
> 479 x 951 = 4555.29 + 6.76 = 4562.05 on account.
> 
> This stock when up and down all morning. I was .20 up at one point. I should have sold then.


 
 You made a profit though ! 
 I sold too quick on Seed and it cost me a lot , but I still made a little bit.
 Looking now to see if anything still looks good today


----------



## BigAl RIP

$5272.Total .....Jumping back on Seed @ $9.96 = 529 shares


----------



## Doc

You bought more seed Al.  Hmmmm
You made me look  On yahoo it appears to be 9.68 real time.  Where did you get 9.96?


Okay, in another corner of the screen I see 9.95 now.  I may have been buying and selling at the wrong prices.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Doc said:


> You bought more seed Al. Hmmmm
> You made me look On yahoo it appears to be 9.68 real time. Where did you get 9.96?
> 
> 
> Okay, in another corner of the screen I see 9.95 now. I may have been buying and selling at the wrong prices.


 
A lot of times depending on the volume of transactions a stock may be reporting numbers that are a few minutes late . I use "Real Time " to get a correct price . Right now I am getting my butt kicked in Seed . The chart looks pretty good so I decided to gamble and ride out the day .


----------



## buckle97

I should have sold when Al told me to!

BAC @ 16.30 = 309.47 shares = $5044.36

I'm up $64 today .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Sold SEED @$10.45 times 529 shares = $5528.05 - $14 for trade = $5514.05

A $412.10 profit for today . It would have been a hecka lot more if I had *stayed in* the first time !


----------



## BigAl RIP

It appears that it was a good day for our group across the board .
 GOOD JOB GUYS !!!

  Now the real test begins ....... What to pick out for tomorrow ????


 I think I'd better go study the market for awhile .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Ok ...I am about to make a huge gamble .

I have $5514.05 to invest at opening bell 

1. ISCR.OB @ $.20 cents a share . Buy 12570 shares = $2514.05

2. CHRI.OB @$.02020 cents a share . Buy 148514 shares = $3000

I feel sick ................ I sure hope I did my homework right ! I been working on a "Computer generated" investing model and this is my first trial run.


----------



## Galvatron

sold at the close of day at a price of £13.50 x 382 shares...


£5157.00 thats a profit of £164.26.

Let me go find something new for today.


----------



## Doc

WOW, off to a GREAT start Galv.     Keep it up.


----------



## Galvatron

heres today....


D S SMITH (SMDS.L) Buying price $121.00 

42x $121.00 = $5123.128


----------



## buckle97

RF @ 5.69 = 886.53 shares = $5044.36


----------



## buckle97

Sold RF @ 5.80 = 886.53 shares = $5141.87

Purchased WNR @ 4.70 = 1094 shares = $5141.80


----------



## buckle97

Sold WNR @ 4.95 = 1094 shares = $5415.30 - $14 = $5401.30


----------



## BigAl RIP

Sold CHRI.OB @ .310 times 17957 shares = $5566.67 !!!!!
Man I gotta go back and make sure they are reporting this right !!!!! 

A 150% profit !!!???


----------



## Galvatron

BigAl said:


> Sold CHRI.OB @ .310 times 17957 shares = $5566.67 !!!!!
> Man I gotta go back and make sure they are reporting this right !!!!!
> 
> A 150% profit !!!???



Smart-ass


----------



## buckle97

BigAl said:


> A 150% profit !!!???


 
Al, you still made a bunch of money, but I see where CHRI.OB opened the day at $.01 and you say you purchased it for $.14?  It looks to me like you shorted yourself some stock.  Also, I show it's current price as $.03 not $.310.  Am I looking at this correctly?


----------



## Doc

Dr. appointment and busy day means I'm going to save my money for today.
Good luck all who play today.
Unreal Al.


----------



## BigAl RIP

buckle97 said:


> Al, you still made a bunch of money, but I see where CHRI.OB opened the day at $.01 and you say you purchased it for $.14? It looks to me like you shorted yourself some stock. Also, I show it's current price as $.03 not $.310. Am I looking at this correctly?


 
 Yea I got the two mixed up when I was writing it all own . I also moved the decimal by mistake . I actually bought $3000 of CHRI.OB at .0202 .That would be 148514 shares not as I orginialy wrote it at 14851 . 
I sold at $.0310 .
times 148514 shares 
equals $4603.93 


Yep ! I'll take that any day !!!I think I am right now . Crap my head hurts !


----------



## BigAl RIP

buckle97 said:


> Also, I show it's current price as $.03 not $.310. Am I looking at this correctly?


 

  I have a "real time program" that I am using .


----------



## buckle97

BigAl said:


> Yea I got the two mixed up when I was writing it all own.


 
That's no big deal.  As I was figuring it out I kept saying to myself "Al still made a crap load of money on this!"


----------



## BigAl RIP

buckle97 said:


> That's no big deal. As I was figuring it out I kept saying to myself "Al still made a crap load of money on this!"


 
I will be interested to see where ISCR.OB ends up at . Right now its down about 17%.I still think it may bounce .


----------



## Galvatron

cutting my loses and selling all at $120.00

$5040 ....

buying 120 shares in Concho Resources, Inc. (CXO) at the rate of $41.74

total spend $5008.8

$31.20 banked.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Sold ISCR.OB @17 cents a share .* A loss of 3 cents a share* 
12570 shares = $2136.90 minus $14 trade equals

$2122.90 

Plus my total from  today on CHRI.OB of $4603.93

*EQUALS A GRAND TOTA**L OF*

*$6726.83* at the end of the day.

Now I gotta go find something for tomorrow .


----------



## Galvatron

sold Concho Resources, Inc. (CXO) at $41.97

120 shares @ $41.97 = $5036.40

Total to play with for tomorrow $5067.60


Im down by $89.40 today....will try harder tomorrow.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Here is tomorrows stock picks . I'm staying in "penny stocks" for the last day before the Holiday .These appear to be possible gainers for 11/25/09 if I figured this right . Should peak by noon EST.

$6726.83 total as of 11/24/09



1. $3000 in HESG.PK @.0009 cents a share = 3,333,333 shares 

2. $3726.83 in BZCN @ .0022 cents a share = 1,694,013 shares


----------



## Doc

Dang Al, 3 million shares of one stock and 1.5 million of another.     It sure looks like you could indeed be a day trader and make a living at it.   Me on the other hand would need a big bank roll to pay for my losses......


----------



## BigAl RIP

Doc said:


> It sure looks like you could indeed be a day trader and make a living at it.


 


I'll probably lose my ass tomorrow .......


----------



## Galvatron

Todays bet....

$5066.85 in CDC Corp. (CHINA) $2.55 per share= 1987 shares.

75cents left in the bank.


----------



## buckle97

WNR @ 4.87 = 1109.12 shares = $5401.41


----------



## Doc

283 shares of GE.  16.12

16.12 x 283 =  4561.96


----------



## BigAl RIP

BigAl said:


> Here is tomorrows stock picks . I'm staying in "penny stocks" for the last day before the Holiday .These appear to be possible gainers for 11/25/09 if I figured this right . Should peak by noon EST.
> 
> $6726.83 total as of 11/24/09
> 
> 
> 
> 1. $3000 in HESG.PK @.0009 cents a share = 3,333,333 shares
> 
> 2. $3726.83 in BZCN @ .0022 cents a share = 1,694,013 shares


Selling it all!

1. HESG.PK @.0012cents a share times 3,333,333=$3999.99
2. BZCN @ .0028 cents a share times 1,694,013= $ 4743.23
--------------
sub total $8743.22


cost for second trade                                           -$14.
-------------

Grand Total -------------------------------------> $8729.22


----------



## BigAl RIP

I think i'll run my new computer  model "day trading" program, i'm designing , for one more week and see if I can spot the losers or gainers before trading begins each day .Who knows ?????? Maybe I discovered something useful?????

Probably just blind luck


----------



## Doc

WOW!   Congrats Al.  What a day.  I was feeling good about being up a nickle at this point.   
GE is at 16.17 now.  I'm going to hang on and hope for a little more.  We'll see.


----------



## buckle97

WNR couldn't do it for me two days in a row .

Sold WNR @ 4.76 = 1109.12 shares = $5279.41


----------



## BigAl RIP

Think I'll pass for a few days . This Dubia crap will send the market into a tail spin for a few days .

 Anybody paying attention at all knew Dubia was in trouble long before this news broke . GEEZ!!! 

 Dubia has been way over extended for 2 years or more . 

  If your actually invested into the Market be prepared to ride a rough one when it opens !


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Down markets are an excellent place to make money in a day trading situation.  Go short on any upticks and be prepared to cover before the market rebounds.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Good Day to bet the bank !
Here is my choice for tomorrow 


All $8729.22 in FFGO @ .00020 a share 
equals =43,646,100 shares


----------



## BigAl RIP

Sold FFGO  @ $ .0003

43,646,100 shares 
Equals               ======= $13,093.83


----------



## Doc

Holy cow Al.  Will you be my broker?   Nice job man!!!!!!!   

Where can I see the penny stocks listed and find some info on them?


----------



## BigAl RIP

Doc said:


> Where can I see the penny stocks listed and find some info on them?


 
 I just punched in "Penny Stocks" and started searching around ..... I had never been invovled with penny stocks before this . 
Then I read up on the Company and look at their charts for activity . The more buzz on a stock , the more I look at it . 

I built a little computer model that I punch numbers in to . If it scores high enough than I buy . So far I think it has hit correctly 5 out of 6 picks so far . 
 I am going to play with it another week or so to see if I have a pattern .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Here is another one I just punched up ... It should do well today !  I do have one strict rule . I try to sell before noon .


*11:03AM ET*: *0.0536*



0.0144 (36.73%) 
*MedClean Technologies, Inc (MCLN.OB)*


*More OnMCLN.OB*


*Quotes*


Summary
Real-Time
Options
Historical Prices
*Charts*


Interactive
Basic Chart
Basic Tech. Analysis
*News & Info*


Headlines
Financial Blogs
Company Events
Message Board
*Company*


Profile
Key Statistics
SEC Filings
Competitors
Industry
Components
*Analyst Coverage*


Analyst Opinion
Analyst Estimates
Research Reports
Star Analysts
*Ownership*


Major Holders
Insider Transactions
Insider Roster
*Financials*


Income Statement
Balance Sheet
Cash Flow


----------



## Doc

Thanks Al.  Good stuff.  Something sure is working well for you.  Good job.


----------



## BigAl RIP

$13,093.83 in Bank as of 11/30 

*Tommorows buy is BZCN @.0049 *

*I'll buy $8000 or 1,632,653 shares* 

Left in Bank $5093.83 . Stll looking for something else .


----------



## BigAl RIP

*And this Folks is why I do not Day trade in real life* 

Sold BZCN at .0041 @  1,632,653 shares 

Equals  $6693.88 

A loss of $1306.12

A total of 11,787.71 left in the bank .

 I quit while I am still ahead $6,787.71 in profit from my orginial investment .


Back to long term investing for me


----------



## Doc

At least you quit while you were ahead.  I'm still in the hole.  If it feels right, and I have time, I might play tomorrow.


----------



## Doc

Buying all I can of CHNG

Opening at 10,13  

Buying 450 shares and crossing my fingers.  

anyone else playing today?


----------



## buckle97

I'll jump in today:

RF @ 5.85 = 902.46 shares = $5279.39


----------



## Doc

selling at 10.59   Getting out while I can.

10.59 x 450 = 4765.50

Nice little gain.


----------



## buckle97

Apparently yesterday was a bad day to jump back in. I sold at the closing bell for a loss:

RF @ 5.50 = 902.46 shares = $4963.53


----------



## Doc

I actually could have made a couple hundred more if I had held out longer.  The last day I had that stock it went up, then dropped like a rock.  I didin't want to get stuck holding the bag.
I was wanting to get into some penny stocks today but haven't had time to research them.    Next week I'll be ready.


----------

